
Teaching AI to Play a Platform-Fighting Game Using Genetic Neural Networks - TwoPieceCrow
https://medium.com/@mikecazzinaro/teaching-ai-to-play-a-platform-fighting-game-using-neural-networks-ef9316c34f52
======
TwoPieceCrow
Hello Hackernews, This is my first time posting here and this is a write-up of
an AI i'm writing for the game I'm developing. I'm not here to try and market
or anything and the article isn't really about the game it's more about the
struggles of applying machine learning practices to AI in games. I'm no expert
in the field and i'm sure people will have a lot of suggestions on what to
try. I read a lot of the machine learning articles here so I thought I'd help
contribute, let me know what needs work and what should be improved upon.

